# Photographs from Aquamarts Bangkok



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Was visiting Thailand this summer and just COULD NOT miss out the chance to see some AUTHENTIC Japan Pure Red Lines in person...

Aquamarts shop is the official distributor of Japanese Benibachi JPRL in Thailand...they have the exact same setups as the original Benibachi shop and, of course, same quality shrimp.

Honestly pictures do not do these buggers justice...I sat in the shop mesmerized for an hour.

They also have a variety of expensive and rare plants which, for most average hobbyists, are not within the affordable range.

Please enjoy =)

*(PLANT ALBUM)*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*(SHRIMP ALBUM)










































































































































































*


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Look at all those pieces of driftwood and rocks, amazing.


----------

